# Twisted custom 5" brute lift



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*:rockn:HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE NEW LIFT KITS*
*5" LIFT KIT WILL INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING PARTS:*
*FRONT (UPPER & LOWER A-ARMS)*
*REAR ( UPPER & LOWER A-ARMS)*
*NEW FRONT BRAKE LINES *
*HEAVY DUTY TIE RODS *
*FRONT & REAR SHOCK BRACKETS*
*4 COMPLETE TC POWERSPORTS HEAVY DUTY AXLE BARS*
*WITH NEW BOOT BANDS*
*TC POWERSPORTS BUSHING KIT WITH LIFETIME WARRANTY ON BUSHINGS*
*ALL FOR $ 1599.00 PLUS SHIPPING AND( SALES TAX IF YOUR IN TX )*


*FYI :rockn:*
*YOUR STOCK SHOCKS WORK WELL AND IS NOT STIFF LIKE MOST LIFT*
*KITS WITH OUR LIFT KIT YOU WILL STILL HAVE A GOOD RIDE*
*THE REPLACEMENT AXLE BARS WORK WELL WITH YOUR STOCK CUPS *
*THE AXLE AT MAX DEGREE IS 28.5 SO YOU WONT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THEM BINDING UP.*

*HERE ARE A FEW PICS JUST CLICK ON THE LINKS BELOW*







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work Mark... cant wait to see that Pink one you're gettin ready to do for John. Should look interesting.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Any chance of seeing a head on pic of this brute so I sould see how wide the lift makes the bike?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I looked at this bike at Marks shop... tires werent on it at the moment but IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY the hubs stuck out about even with the bottom edge of the floorboard which would probably throw out about 1/4-1/2 of the tire with regular IRS rims.... just an estimate, pics would be better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Filthy


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Nice work Mark... cant wait to see that Pink one you're gettin ready to do for John. Should look interesting.


Me too... I'll be posting pics of mine after i get it installed, and will let everyone know how it rides, etc.

My Personal experience with dealing with Mark from Twisted Customs has been great. 

I have Only good to say about him.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*I will take some pic's from head on and post them.*
*I will also have some pic's of the kit in hot pink..*
*should look sexxy ...... *


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

twisted1 said:


> *I will take some pic's from head on and post them.*
> *I will also have some pic's of the kit in hot pink..*
> *should look sexxy ...... *


Sweet....

Dang Mark, You don't mess around. That kit got there yesterday...:bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

So are these kits going to create heat at the CV's like all the other ones ? I want one, but everyone I ride with that has a big lift has to carry a bottle of water or constantly dip the bike in water to keep the Cv's from overheating.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> So are these kits going to create heat at the CV's like all the other ones ? I want one, but everyone I ride with that has a big lift has to carry a bottle of water or constantly dip the bike in water to keep the Cv's from overheating.


not at 28.5 degrees...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> So are these kits going to create heat at the CV's like all the other ones ? I want one, but everyone I ride with that has a big lift has to carry a bottle of water or constantly dip the bike in water to keep the Cv's from overheating.


 THESE LIFTS (4-5" OR SO) ARENT AS BAD AS PEOPLE MAKE THEM OUT TO BE AS FAR AS BURNING UP BOOTS. I COULD GO FOR MILES ON MY 4" LIFT WITHOUT THE BOOTS EVEN GETTING REALLY HOT. YES, THEY WOULD GET WARM, BUT WITH PROPER BREAK-IN IT WAS REALLY NOT AN ISSUE EVER. I SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE TALK ABOUT HAVING TO STOP AND SIT TO LET BOOTS COOL OR POURING WATER ON THEM TO COOL THEM. 

YES YOU HAVE TO PAY A LITTLE MORE ATTENTION TO THEM SOMETIMES, BUT IT WAS REALLY ALL ABOUT KNOWING HOW FAR YOU COULD PUSH THE BIKE WITHOUT HAVING TO WORRY ABOUT THE BOOTS OVERHEATING. I KNOW I WENT ON LOOONG RIDES WITHOUT MUCH WATER ANYWHERE SOMETIMES AND NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH THE BOOTS GETTING TOO HOT OR MELTING OR ANYTHING OF THAT NATURE. I COULD GET ON BLACKTOP OR LONG DIRT ROADS AND JUST RIDE AT 30-35 MPH WITHOUT ISSUES....NOW, DONT GET ME WRONG, I WAS AWARE THAT IS NOT GOOD FOR THEM FOR AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF TIME, BUT IT NOT ONCE BECAME AN ISSUE WITH THE 4" LIFT I HAD ON MY BRUTE. 

TO SUM IT UP, DONT LET THE "MELTING BOOTS" HINDER YOU FROM PURCHASING A GOOD LIFT. IT IS ALL UP TO HOW YOU TAKE CARE OF THE BIKE; BEING AWARE OF HOW MUCH YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH BEFORE YOU ENCOUNTER ISSUES WITH THE BOOTS/AXLES GETTING TO HOT. YOU GOTTA "LEARN" THE LIFT AND ITS COMPONENTS TO KEEP EVERYTHING RUNNING LIKE THEY SHOULD BE AND PROPER MAINT....


OK, I'LL GET DOWN FROM HERE NOW....:soapbox:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i wish n20 lift was done and installed i cant wait to see pics.....that bike is def gonna be one of a kind new lift different color scheme i like your style being different....now get pics up asap


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> i wish n20 lift was done and installed i cant wait to see pics.....that bike is def gonna be one of a kind new lift different color scheme i like your style being different....now get pics up asap


Waiting to get lift back... Mark, told me he might come up and help me install the lift... How cool is that?

Mark, you need to come ride with us.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm interested in the hot pink as well...should look nice!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im really interested in seeing the difference in walkers and n20 bike with height difference


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well there will be a comparision picture all of our brutes .. ours being meangreen hl 7 inch , filthy catvos 6 inch , notorious twisted 5 inch , then me and my lil ol 4 inch get a grip ... but for now may just be mine and notorious's side by side


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

That little ol 4 inch is bigger than mine! Better built too. I like it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah and its only a lil tiny bit smaller than mine.... I wish we all four had 32s to make the comparison to where it was just between lifts, but instead you got me n meangreen360 runnin 31 Laws (which looked small sittin next to the brand new terminators in Twisted's shop), and walker n N20 runnin 32 terminators which are friggin huge and 32 backs which aint little either.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I'm really bad then cuz I got 30's but I can hang with the big boys I promise. You will just be cleaner at the end of the day lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

walker said:


> well there will be a comparision picture all of our brutes .. ours being meangreen hl 7 inch , filthy catvos 6 inch , notorious twisted 5 inch , then me and my lil ol 4 inch get a grip ... but for now may just be mine and notorious's side by side


 See how you are, just leave out the can am buddy! lol 
John you gonna put on your little Pink too too for the pics as well! I interested in seeing the pics of your lift too, give me idea's for my WIFE"S bike! LMFAO! Just kiddin buddy, dont get your pink panties in a wod!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

^ Lol. Good stuff


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> See how you are, just leave out the can am buddy! lol
> John you gonna put on your little Pink too too for the pics as well! I interested in seeing the pics of your lift too, give me idea's for my WIFE"S bike! LMFAO! Just kiddin buddy, dont get your pink panties in a wod!


 
sorry and a 7 inch gorilla lifted customed out the badest thing at any park at anytime renamagade ... bwhahahahah


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> See how you are, just leave out the can am buddy! lol
> John you gonna put on your little Pink too too for the pics as well! I interested in seeing the pics of your lift too, give me idea's for my WIFE"S bike! LMFAO! Just kiddin buddy, dont get your pink panties in a wod!


Don't you go and get "Twisted" when your wife wants to ride with me there buddy...:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

^Now thats even funnier!!!lol You guys kill me


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Aww shucks Walker, you put a teer in my eye. lol
John if your installing your lift this weekend let me know if you want help, i'll bring Taran and the boys can play.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will bring my boy too and we can get that thing knocked out


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahaaha it is about time i am wondering if this brute will be outdated by the time the lift gets put on lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

settle down young jetti .. good things to those who wait


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Heck ya, you think a nascar pit stop is fast wait till you see a MIMB pit stop :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Heck ya, you think a nascar pit stop is fast wait till you see a MIMB pit stop :rockn:


We already had one at River Run.... had that brute torn down to practically nothin and then had to put her all back together stock. Better luck this time.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ya i missed that one, I was helping a friend work on his teryx so i didnt make it to river run till sunday. You were already gone


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Got a message from Mark. He had to order 10# of pink powder. Said that the powder should be there by tues or Weds. 

So. I wait.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Heck, i'm even anxious to see this hot pink lift!! Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Heck, i'm even anxious to see this hot pink lift!! Lol


not the only thing thats goin to be rolling hot pink !!!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> not the only thing thats goin to be rolling hot pink !!!!!


 :thinking: Huh! So whats really going on? Im about ready to give you a :nutkick:with all the secrets.lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:haha:..... I know brads secret!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Best not have anything to do with a gade!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My lips are sealed


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Best not have anything to do with a gade!


not a gade !!!!!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Question is. Can I borrow it?ha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Best not have anything to do with a gade!


 COME ON OVER TO THE DARK SIDE BRAD!!! YOU'LL LOVE IT HERE!!:flames:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Not at 1200 in labor to change the seal for the water pump. Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Question is. Can I borrow it?ha


Dunno if your goin to want to but your wife 
Might


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Your wife leaked it on Facebook... Nice job Walker!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

I know his secret also....

Holy Crap, I think I've started a trend... :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

GOT THE LOW DOWN A LIL BIT AGO...:flames:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

How come i don't have you guys on facebook?
add me

```
[email protected]
```


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*No water bottle to carry!!!*
*We have done our homework and they seem to be just fine. The orange brute that you see the lift on has 85hp to rear wheel and we have abused this this lift and it has held up so far. We are going to keep riding hard and see how much more abuse it will take. We have been testing it for the past 6 months now...*


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont do facebook, what the heck is going on? :thinking:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Your wife leaked it on Facebook... Nice job Walker!


:flames: dang woman can't keep her mouth shut ...lol...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

walker be ballin'


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> walker be ballin'


 
nope just got good credit !!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Guess you will have to pull out the flipflop


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Guess you will have to pull out the flipflop


^LMFAO :laugh2:.....


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Guess you will have to pull out the flipflop


:haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Can we at least get a sneak peak of the lift powdercoated? Just a glimpse?????????


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Can we at least get a sneak peak of the lift powdercoated? Just a glimpse?????????


He had to order more powder. Mark said Tues or Weds the powder should arrive.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> He had to order more powder. Mark said Tues or Weds the powder should arrive.


Friday is the new arrival date for the powder.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

omg why did you have to do hot pink can u get like a baby pink hahahahaha he might have that instock


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> omg why did you have to do hot pink can u get like a baby pink hahahahaha he might have that instock


HA HA....


----------

